# Muzzy Buck



## coydog (Jul 24, 2008)

This is my West Desert Muzzy Buck i got opening morning. 22 1/2 Wide- 4x3.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice buck man, I want to hear the story.


----------



## coydog (Jul 24, 2008)

On opening morning i headed up into the foot hills and sat down on the side of a draw to watch
what came up out of the bottoms. I waited till it started to get light and i could see real good, nothing was moving, no other hunters around to push them, so i got up to move higher into the hills and draws, and when i stood up just over on the next hill side there they were about 75 yards away, two of them standing and looking right at me! The first one headed out so i took aim at the second one as he started to head through the trees and when he came to a small opening i led him a little to far and high, i hit him high in the shoulder, he went down and then got back up and started for the top of the draw to head over and i was able to get a quartering away shot that brang him down. It's the biggest deer i ever got with a muzzle loader, and i am real happy with him. I have been watching these deer for a few years but was never able to get a good shot. Persistence pays off some times!


----------



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

Another Coy? Are we related?


----------



## coydog (Jul 24, 2008)

If your very Rich we could be brothers!
Anyone else out there got or heard of any other Muzzle Loader bucks this year?


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Of course there have been more muzzleloader bucks!  Just browze the muzzleloader and big game forums, the past couple pages should have plenty reports with pics. Congrats on a very nice buck!


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice job coydog nice buck.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

great buck with a smoke pole!


----------

